# 2018 | Slingshot World Cup | Video



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Here is the video I recorded at the Slingshot World Cup at Gualdo Tadino, Italy. A couple hundred clips edited to give an impression about the whole event. If someone has no interest about the meetings and celebrations just use the Chapter feature at Youtube. Although it was edited as one unit.

Let me thank you for everyone who played a role in organizing this amazing event. I hope I can give back the impression. I had a chance to meet personally with so many great friends and I hope all of you who missed will be there next time!






Thank you,









Mark


----------



## Bama Murdock (May 12, 2018)

Wanna gonna post tonight that you had a great video of the competition. Caught it on YouTube today. Nice production.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome coverage Mark! Thank you for taking the time to make that! That was a truly well organized event with a lot of unique rigs! Its amazing how wide the forks were for those Spanish shooters. It was interesting to see all the different styles of shooting. Thanks for sharing Mark!


----------



## Primo (Jun 27, 2018)

Awesome video.
A real officiale film!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Really nicely done Mark! What an awesome event!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great Vid!

That really gave me a feeling for the whole experience.

Thanks for sharing your work with us!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That looks like a REAL blast!!! Thanks so much for all your efforts to video everything. I would love to attend some time.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank you for sharing!

Very excellent video.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

*Thank you very much all of you!*

Hope this video helps to visualize a bright future for slingshot shooting as an international level sport! The best thing it was the same fun as always, but mixed with that high dose of excitement! We are really going forward with this sport!

It is always inspiring to read comments from such great people like you!

Mark


----------



## dross80 (Feb 20, 2018)

The basics would be very interesting to me: Target sizes, number of shots, distances, etc...


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

dross80 said:


> The basics would be very interesting to me: Target sizes, number of shots, distances, etc...



Hello dross80,

For a detailed script of rules please visit the original page of the SWC at https://slingshot-world-cup.webnode.it/

Some details:
- no ammo restriction, from marbles to steel, 1/2" to 6mm
- no wrist-brace
- 10 meters
- paper shooting is 10 in a row. 5 for left paper, 5 for the right one
- knockdown is 5 shots only for 5 targets
- 5 min for 10 shots of paper, 3 min for knockdown sessions

For recent info on rules of the Spanish tournament check BCA Facebook group uploads by Asa Wilson.

For international ranking and rules check ISCOR at https://slingshotrankings.com/

Hope this helps, regards,
Mark


----------

